

Remote execution DoS exploits iPhone by simply loading a Web page - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Apple/?p=1424

======
ionfish
This doesn't work for me on Safari 3.1 (Mac), so it may be fixed in that
update.

<http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=307467>

<http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=307563>

